# Monoprice Monolith THX 10/12/15-inch Subwoofer(s) Review with CEA-2010-A/B Max SPL Testing



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I reviewed these subwoofers about a month or so ago. Very nice value subwoofers with a good deal of output not just for the price, but period.

In the below video I provide objective data based on the CEA/CTA-2010 specification. There are two different standards: CEA-2010-A and CEA-2010-B. Others have tested the -A aspect but, to date, I am the only outlet providing both A & B so keep that in mind if you are looking to do comparisons against others' data; theirs are all the -A only. I don't want any confusion there because the standards are different in how they determine the max SPL. 

I also do some other tests that are distinct to my reviews and I personally find useful. I don't create written reviews for subwoofers - I find the audience that cares about subwoofers typically would rather watch a video but the spreadsheet below has the raw numbers if you just want that and don't care about the video.

Let me know if you guys have any questions.

*Spreadsheet:*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18bz7z-xIlRJsC-bw6k4mHkuwv_uiGAMyEhgrTkjwdXc/edit?usp=sharing

*Review:*


----------

